# 15 PS Motor Parsun vs. Tohatsu, Mercury etc.



## Fuhlman (2. Februar 2013)

Moin, Moin,

spare auf einen 15 PS Motor und habe mich auch schon
bisschen umgesehen und die Preis schwanken nach Region, Marke etc. teils sehr stark.

Folgende Motoren habe ich jetzt so mal mir auf die Liste gesetzt und würde gerne von euch erfahren was Ihr davon haltet bzw. welche Motoren Ihr habt und welche Erfahrungen...


Tohatsu 15 PS Standart schaft 2499€
Parsun 15 PS Standartschaft 1699€
Mercury 15 PS Standartschaft 2699€

Würde mich freuen wenn ich bischen von euch erfahren könnte sowie Berichte zu den Motoren... 

Grüße aus Ostholstein
Carsten


----------



## Ein_Angler (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: 15 PS Motor Parsun vs. Tohatsu, Mercury etc.*

Ein Blick ins Boote-Forum.de wird dir sagen das du die Finger von Parsun lassen solltest. 

http://www.boote-forum.de/showthread.php?t=32356

Tohatsu wird aber uneingeschränkt empfohlen.

http://www.boote-forum.de/showthread.php?t=87717


----------



## Stefan660 (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: 15 PS Motor Parsun vs. Tohatsu, Mercury etc.*

Tohatsu und Mercury sind baugleich, bis auf die Pinne.

Ich würde auch mal nach Suzuki schauen, die neuen sind einige Kilos leichter als Mercury + Yamaha.


----------



## Don-Machmut (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: 15 PS Motor Parsun vs. Tohatsu, Mercury etc.*

moinsen 

also ich kann Tohatsu auch empfehlen fahre selber mittlerweile meinen zweiten ( 15 ps ) #h noch nie probleme mit gehabt   preis leistung top |rolleyes
der neue Suzuki 15 ps  ist nartürlich auch eine obtion... das schon ein Einspritzer ob aber die drei kilo gewichtsunterschied nu den kohl fettmachen |kopfkrat mus jeder selber wissen...


----------



## ulf (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: 15 PS Motor Parsun vs. Tohatsu, Mercury etc.*



Ein_Angler schrieb:


> Ein Blick ins Boote-Forum.de wird dir sagen das du die Finger von Parsun lassen solltest.
> 
> http://www.boote-forum.de/showthread.php?t=32356
> 
> [...]http://www.boote-forum.de/showthread.php?t=87717



Hallo

Vielleich sollte man da nicht nur einen Blick drauf werfen, sondern den Thread mal ganz lesen #h. Da würde ich nicht unbedingt das Fazit draus ziehen, daß man von den Motoren die Finger lassen sollte.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Löwenbäcker (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: 15 PS Motor Parsun vs. Tohatsu, Mercury etc.*

Kleiner Tip: Viele interessante Boote gehen nur mit Langschaftmotoren. Das sollte man bedenken. 

Ich habe einen 20 PS Honda Motor. Der ist baugleich mit dem 15 PS Motor. Der Motor ist uneingeschränkt zu empfehlen. Im übrigen entscheidet nicht der Kaufpreis, sondern der Wertverlust.


----------



## Stefan660 (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: 15 PS Motor Parsun vs. Tohatsu, Mercury etc.*

Evtl. solltest du auch in Betracht ziehen wo du vorwiegend fahren möchtest und wie es dort mit der Ersatzteilversorgung/Werkstatt aussieht.


----------



## Fuhlman (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: 15 PS Motor Parsun vs. Tohatsu, Mercury etc.*



Stefan660 schrieb:


> Evtl. solltest du auch in Betracht ziehen wo du vorwiegend fahren möchtest und wie es dort mit der Ersatzteilversorgung/Werkstatt aussieht.



Hi Stefan660,

mein "Einsatzgebiet" ist die Ostsee in den Bereichen Weissenhaus, Eitz (Wangels), Sehlendorfer Strand, Howacht und Neustädter Bucht...

Bin mit einem Terhi Micro Fun unterwegs und den kann man mit Kurz und Langschaft fahren...

Händler und Werkstätten gibts zu genüge hier, mein Nachbar ist KfZ Meister und der macht an meinem 2 Takter jetzt immer die Wartung.

Habe aber Festgestellt das die Preise hier an der Küste bis zu 600€ mehr sind für einen 15Ps Motor als wie NRW etc.  Bauhaus für Tohatsu am günstigsten...

Grüße 
Carsten


----------



## ulf (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: 15 PS Motor Parsun vs. Tohatsu, Mercury etc.*



Fuhlman schrieb:


> [...]Habe aber Festgestellt das die Preise hier an der Küste bis zu 600€ mehr sind für einen 15Ps Motor als wie NRW etc.  Bauhaus für Tohatsu am günstigsten...
> 
> Grüße
> Carsten



Hallo Carsten

Hier http://www.aussenborder-markt.de/aussenborder/tohatsu-liste-4t.htm werden auch grad recht gute Preise angesagt.

Gruß Ulf, der sonst mit der Firma nix zu tun hat


----------



## Stefan660 (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: 15 PS Motor Parsun vs. Tohatsu, Mercury etc.*

Hallo Carsten,
hatten meinen ersten Tohatsu bei Gründl in Norderstedt gekauft, war damals im Angebot. Der Versand kostete nur 35€. Würde einfach im Netz schauen nach einem günstigen Angebot und dann liefern lassen.

Ich gebe lieber ein paar Euros mehr aus für ein "Markenprodukt" und bekommen dafür später auch einen guten Preis falls ich es mal wieder verkaufen will. Denke für einen gebrauchten Pasun wird man später nicht mehr viel bekommen.

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Fuhlman (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: 15 PS Motor Parsun vs. Tohatsu, Mercury etc.*



Stefan660 schrieb:


> Hallo Carsten,
> hatten meinen ersten Tohatsu bei Gründl in Norderstedt gekauft, war damals im Angebot. Der Versand kostete nur 35€. Würde einfach im Netz schauen nach einem günstigen Angebot und dann liefern lassen.
> 
> Ich gebe lieber ein paar Euros mehr aus für ein "Markenprodukt" und bekommen dafür später auch einen guten Preis falls ich es mal wieder verkaufen will. Denke für einen gebrauchten Pasun wird man später nicht mehr viel bekommen.
> ...



Moin Stefan,

so was ich jetzt gelesen habe und auch von euch als Infos bekommen habe wird es ein Tohatsu mit 15 PS werden.

Werde mir diverse Angebot einholen, obwohl ich da eher ein Kauf bei Bauhaus favorisiere, da ich 3 habe im Umkreis von 40 Km die Boote und Motoren führen...

Danke euch allen für die Infos...

Grüße
Carsten


----------



## Don-Machmut (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: 15 PS Motor Parsun vs. Tohatsu, Mercury etc.*

so was ich jetzt gelesen habe und auch von euch als Infos bekommen habe wird es ein Tohatsu mit 15 PS werden.
Werde mir diverse Angebot einholen, obwohl ich da eher ein Kauf bei Bauhaus favorisiere, da ich 3 habe im Umkreis von 40 Km die Boote und Motoren führen...
Danke euch allen für die Infos...



ja da machste nichts verkehrt da hab ich meinen auch her ( auch 15 ps ) hab dazu gleich noch 2 jahre länger garantie drauf jetzt 5 jahre bauhaus fand ich gut :vik:


----------

